# IronX - LSP Removal?



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

This is one of those questions which is probably covered off elsewhere in the threads.... Does IronX remove the LSP used on wheels?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Think it does mate


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Junior Bear, Would you happen to know if AS Smartwheels diluted around 3:1 or 4:1 strips my poorboys wheelsealant? I've just spent about 3 hours doing front wheels and wells and finished off with 2 coats of PB so keen to keep that in place!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

LandyMick said:


> Thanks Junior Bear, Would you happen to know if AS Smartwheels diluted around 3:1 or 4:1 strips my poorboys wheelsealant? I've just spent about 3 hours doing front wheels and wells and finished off with 2 coats of PB so keen to keep that in place!


Yes it would.

Once the wheels are sealed you should only need warm soapy water to clean them :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

As DMH-01 says, once they are sealed up you should only need your shampoo to clean them. Wiping them down after quick a quick detailer will help them stay protected longer too.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

As smart wheels would definitely strip at that ratio!

It's very strong stuff


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> As smart wheels would definitely strip at that ratio!
> 
> It's very strong stuff


Oh! should I be adding more Water? I did think it was cleaning well.....as I saw the silver paint sliding down the tyre......:wall:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Try changing your wheel sealant, poorboys is well poor.


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

To what? I had read some rave reviews... seems silky??? should I be going toward Gtech?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I still can't get my head around why so many peeps buy 'Poorboys' Wheel sealant as their first wheel product.

Is there a Detailing World rites of passage or secret initiation process with this product.

I've never seen a rave review on here, yet so many peeps buy it.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I like it


I'm gonna try angelwax bilberry wheel sealant next


Edit: it's the chemical guys I use


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

LandyMick said:


> To what? I had read some rave reviews... seems silky??? should I be going toward Gtech?


Only one wheel sealant in my book - Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine :thumb:
http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5

I've been using this one for the last 3 1/2 years. :thumb:

Loads of info on it on DW. Just use the search facility. Here's a few to be going on with -

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=268661
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127973


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Think I'll get my order in for Seal n'shine! Thanks Bristle Hound


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

LandyMick said:


> Think I'll get my order in for Seal n'shine! Thanks Bristle Hound


Your welcome! :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

In my opinion, only worth putting Wolfs Rim Sealant or G|Techniq C5 on wheels. Haven't tried CQuartz on wheels yet though..
Planet Polish is probably one of the best non nano/glass coating wheel sealants for sure ..

IronX is designed to work along side the nano sealants, and won't strip them as much as a normal polymer wheel sealant..

AS Smart Wheels will certainly strip at high enough dilution, actually, any thing will strip if to much product is used, even the mild shampoos, after all, they are designed to pull what is on the surface off ..

I just use shampoo or maybe a mild APC for dirty sealed wheels ..


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo juice supernatural wheel cleaner is kind on sealants, it reacts with the brake dust and is recommended for sealed wheels.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It depends on your lsp. Iron x will often revive a coating, but would affect a wax type lsp


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Did a quick clean up last night... Much to my missus' horror! have to say the PB helped loads, just used my supernatural shampoo and rinsed. 

Back wheels still to seal  Thinking I might hold off until choose new sealant.....


----------

